# Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey all!

I found that I can get all of my show gear from Big Dee's for a really good deal and they look like they have good deals quite often. I was just wondering if anyone has ever used this company before?


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

I've ordered supplements and clippers from them before, and they have always shipped absurdly quickly. I have never had an unpleasant interaction with them and would definitely recommend them.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

DraftXDressage said:


> I've ordered supplements and clippers from them before, and they have always shipped absurdly quickly. I have never had an unpleasant interaction with them and would definitely recommend them.


Thanks! I just placed an order with them, so we'll see. Part of it was an "Everything But The Saddle" package, which was a leather girth, white fleece pad, bridle, bit, stirrups, and leathers for $50 and it had great reviews. I couldn't help but order it, even though I only needed a leather girth and white fleece pad.  I can always use extras or turn around and try to sell what I don't need to get some money back.. we'll see!

I also ordered a baby pad to go under the white one to keep it clean and a pair of trimming shears/thinning comb.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, they're less than an hour from me so I go there when I need to do my heavy-duty shopping. Good prices, knowledgable staff, and a nice range of items.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Yes, they're less than an hour from me so I go there when I need to do my heavy-duty shopping. Good prices, knowledgable staff, and a nice range of items.


I wish I lived near a tack shop! I have to drive 45 minutes to get to one and they're pretty overpriced. Also, the last few times I went there, my car engine overheated and ruined once & then another time my boyfriend totaled his car.. so he refuses to go there with me anymore, he thinks it's a jinx spot. Haha.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have! I was happy with everything I got...and the prices!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Once, got the wrong items but they sent out new ones promptly.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yeah they're a 40-min drive from my house and are AWESOME! They always have the best deals around especially during their giant warehouse sales...the store is HUGE and awesome, and the customer service is great there. They always ship out very quickly too, I love the place!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I ordered 3 fly whisks from them on Monday about 1:30 pm. They were on my porch when I came home from work at 5 on Tuesday. THAT'S FAST!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, they are GREAT for quick shipment!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ooo! Another place to buy horse stuff, and with great reviews. Thumbs up!


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

I love this store it is about an hour and a half away from my house so I can go quite often! I always get great prices and like other people said everyone knows horses and can help you out. i have also ordered online and yes their shipping is extremely fast and they package everything nicely so that nothing will break or leak.


----------



## artisticgold (Jun 8, 2009)

Wish we had tack stores near us! (Buffalo, NY) area. Stateline tack used to be just over an hour away, but closed the store. I've ordered from Big Dee's and the products were priced right and shipped fast.


----------

